# Imagens aéreas fresquinhas de Boa Vista(RR) em 2019



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Olá, pessoal! De volta trazendo para vocês imagens aéreas atuais de Boa Vista, a única capital totalmente ao norte da linha do equador no Brasil. A capital de Roraima cresce a passos largos e tenta se manter agradável e bonita mesmo diante do momento de crise que atualmente passa por conta da imigração em massa. 

Vamos às imagens! 

1. Praça das Águas, um dos principais cartões postais da cidade:

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (17) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

2.

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (18) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

3.

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (20) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr[/CENTER]

4. Parque Mirandinha, um dos mais verdes e bem cuidado de BV:

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (2) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

5.

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (3) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

6. Área nobre da cidade:

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (21) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

7.

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (6) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

8. Av. Ville Roy, uma das principais avenidas paralelas ao rio Branco:

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (7) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

9. Bairro Sílvio Botelho, periferia da cidade:

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (8) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

10. Abrigos para refugiados venezuelanos na cidade:

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (11) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

11.
13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (12) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

12.

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (13) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

13.

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (9) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

14.

13.08.2019 Fotos Aéreas de Boa Vista Ft Igorh Martins (16) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Imagens aéreas retiradas do perfil da Prefeitura Municipal de Boa Vista no Flickr >>> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums​


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Muito bonita BV.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Sempre linda.


----------



## mauco (Apr 21, 2008)

Na foto 8 lá no fundo aquela fumaça é de indústrias, ou tá pegando fogo na mata? 

Boa Vista é o tipo de cidade que quando começar a se verticalizar, vai perder o encanto. É tanto verde, que seria uma pena ser tomado por prédios.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ É o distrito industrial da cidade. Tem várias fábricas de materiais de construção, arroz, sabão, etc.


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Princesa do Norte, segundo o Wikipedia, fiquei interessado pelo aparência jovem da cidade e decidi ler um pouquinho e... ela tem quase 130 anos! Surpreso de forma muito positiva!


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ Boa Vista, apesar da idade "avançada", só passou a crescer muito da década de 80/90 pra cá.


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Uma pena essa qualidade de vida, provavelmente estar se deteriorando, acredito q a meio e longo prazo com a invasÃ£o dos venezuelanos. JÃ¡ q usufruem de toda estrutura da cidade como hospitais, creches, escolas e etc... Mas n contribuÃ*rem efetivamente para a manutenÃ§Ã£o da mesmas, jÃ¡ q n pagam impostos... acredito que com o tempo se nada for feito de efetivo na cidade, essa qualidade de vida, dos serviÃ§os e atÃ© do planejamento estarÃ¡ ameaÃ§ada. Espero w isso se resolva logo. Uma pena uma cidade como esta se deteriorarbpor "fatores externos ".


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

linda..

muito verde...

gostei..


----------



## AyrtonB (Feb 22, 2010)

Surpreendente a quantidade de verde


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Muito agradável e organizada Boa Vista. Cidades planejadas me deixa encantado! :cheers:


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Depois de um longo sono, Boa Vista despertou e está correndo para compensar o tempo perdido e está ficando uma bela cidade. A ligação rodoviária com Manaus e Caracas foi muito importante para essa grande transformação. Valeu, Vitor, pelas lindas imagens!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Boa Vista está lindona nestas fotos! :applause:


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Boas fotos Vitor. Gostei bastante da imagem no qual aparece o lindo rio que corta a cidade. Teria mais fotos aéreas da cidade no qual o rio aparecesse como protagonista? hehe


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Boas fotos Vitor. Gostei bastante da imagem no qual aparece o lindo rio que corta a cidade. Teria mais fotos aéreas da cidade no qual o rio aparecesse como protagonista? hehe


Claro! 


















Crédito: @marceloa_oliveira - Instagram


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Periferia de Boa Vista:









https://www.boavista.rr.gov.br/noti...mento-entre-2018-e-2019-segundo-dados-do-ibge


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Sou da época que Boa Vista era totalmente plana, quantos prédios já tem na cidade?


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

jvitor2012 said:


> Claro!


O outro lado do rio continua sendo Boa Vista? Há alguma área de preservação do outro lado, pq vc quase ñ vê ocupação humana.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ Do outro lado é o município de Cantá. Imediatamente após a ponte existe uma plantação de arroz à direita (verde forte da imagem) e olarias à esquerda. Como é uma área que alaga periodicamente, não tem como haver ocupação permanente. Porém, existe o distrito de Santa Cecília, a 4km da ponte, onde já residem mais de 3 mil pessoas. 


















Imagens: Iuri Avelino

A sede de Cantá fica a 25km do distrito, mas vc deve pegar a interseção para a BR-432 para seguir para lá.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Rekarte said:


> Sou da época que Boa Vista era totalmente plana, quantos prédios já tem na cidade?


Poucos ainda, altos mesmo são menos de 10, mas deve aumentar bastante nos próximos anos com os lançamentos atuais e futuros.


----------



## sbarbosa (May 22, 2007)

jvitor2012 said:


> Olá, pessoal! De volta trazendo para vocês imagens aéreas atuais de Boa Vista, a única capital totalmente acima da linha do equador no Brasil. (...)


ao norte


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Orla Taumanan, em Boa Vista*


Foto Aerea Orla Taumanan foto Richard (11) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr


Foto Aerea Orla Taumanan foto Richard (8) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr


Foto Aerea Orla Taumanan foto Richard (6) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr


----------



## Guttier (Oct 26, 2014)

Muito linda a menina Boa Vista !


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Bom conhecer um pouco mais da região. Obrigado!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Que fotos lindas !


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda cidade....Super plana!!parabéns!


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Decoração natalina 2019 de Boa Vista - RR*

Centro Cívico

Luzes Natal Praça do Centro Civico foto Andrezza Mariot (12) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Teatro Municipal

DSC_7042 by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Subúrbio

2019.12.06 Luzes de natal Av. Dom Aparecido Cidade Satélite foto Fernando Teixeira (17) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Ônibus

2019.12.03 Ônibus Natalino foto Cláudia Ferreira (39) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Av. Ville Roy

Luzes de Natal Ville Roy foto Andrezza Mariot 1b by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Monumento aos Garimpeiros

2019.12.03 Luzes de natal Praça do Garimpeiro foto Jackson Souza (11) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Praça das Águas

2019.11.29 Luzes de natal Praça das Águas e Praça Fabio Paracat foto Fernando Teixeira (11) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Av. Ene Garcez

2019.11.29 Luzes de natal Praça das Águas e Praça Fabio Paracat foto Fernando Teixeira (38) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr

Praça Ayrton Senna

2019.11.29 Luzes de Natal Ft Igorh Martins (3) by Prefeitura Boa Vista, no Flickr


----------

